# Second Opinion CPT Code



## Jashani1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know the cpt code for second opinion?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 5, 2014)

there is not one you use office visit levels.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 5, 2014)

If the second opinion is requested due to a requirement or mandate (example: requiring the second opinion for a disability determination), then modifier -32, Mandated Services, should be added.


----------



## Jashani1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

